# The Lock In: Christlicher Horrorfilm warnt vor Pornografie



## Kishaja (13. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Lock In: Christlicher Horrorfilm warnt vor Pornografie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Lock In: Christlicher Horrorfilm warnt vor Pornografie


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (13. Dezember 2013)

Schaut euch lieber Don Jon an.

"sozialen Aktivitäten wie Gesprächen und gesellschaftlichen Spielen nachzugehen"

Das werden dann wohl die Horror Szenen im Film sein.


----------



## N7ghty (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## Chemenu (13. Dezember 2013)

> ...christlichen Veranstaltung, einem sogenannten Lock In, teilnehmen.  Während dieses Events werden die Gäste in einer Kirche eingeschlossen,  um dort sozialen Aktivitäten wie Gesprächen und gesellschaftlichen  Spielen nachzugehen.


Das Szenario ist wirklich beängstigend. Das darf ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, sonst kann ich heut Nacht wieder nicht schlafen. 



> Nachdem die Jungs dort ein zotiges Heftchen durchblättern, sehen sich  die Eingesperrten kurze Zeit später mit dämonischen Aktivitäten  konfrontiert.


Werden Kinder/Jugendliche in christlichen Einrichtungen nicht öfter von Dämonen heimgesucht? Schau ich mir die Nachrichten der letzten Jahre an scheint das nichts besonderes zu sein... 



> Holy Moly Pictures


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2013)

Oh Mann, sieht das billig aus. 

Und ist doch klar, daß da Dämonen in der Kirche sind, sobald man dreckige Magazine mitbringt - die macht man doch gefälligst vorher sauber.


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2013)

irgendwie habe ich eher Lust den "Geheimordner Pron" zu öffnen


----------



## Vordack (13. Dezember 2013)

Hmmm, den Dämon von dem die 3 Jungs heimgesucht werden kenne ich irgendwie. Hab ihn nur mit Notgeilheit verwechselt


----------



## Aithir (13. Dezember 2013)

Ist doch nicht wirklich neu, kennt wirklich keiner die christliche Propaganda, die Rollenspiele zu Satanskulten, Blutkulten und anderes erklären oder vor der böse Magie in solchen Spielen mit einer Androhung der Hölle warnen. Gibt ganze Verlage, die auch in Deutschland christlichen Eiferern die entsprechende Propaganda produzieren, damit die Botschaft "Füchte Jesus und die Hölle, die er über dich bringt, wenn du nicht seine Stiefel lecks, und nicht den Klimawandel!" verbreitet wird. 

Die christliche Religion ist menschenfeindlich, freudlos und verderbend bis ins Mark, daran haben weder Aufklärung, noch Säkularisation etwas geändert.


----------



## Odin333 (13. Dezember 2013)

Aithir schrieb:


> Die christliche Religion ist menschenfeindlich, freudlos und verderbend bis ins Mark, daran haben weder Aufklärung, noch Säkularisation etwas geändert.


 
Das ist doch bei allen Weltreligionen so. Zumindest hat es das Christentum im Gegensatz zum Islam geschafft, dass selbst die Fundamentalisten damit umgehen können, dass es andere Meinungen und Menschen gibt, die ihr geplärre ignorieren.
(Das Christentum hatte ja auch 500 Jahre mehr Zeit)


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2013)

Aithir schrieb:


> Die christliche Religion ist menschenfeindlich, freudlos und verderbend bis ins Mark, ...


 Das ist falsch.

Es gibt natürlich dicke Schandflecke in der christlichen Geschichte, aber wenn man sich ansieht, was alles an sozialen Einrichtungen und Veranstaltungen durch die Kirche organisiert wird, kann man keine deiner Anschuldigungen aufrecht erhalten:

- Tafeln, an denen übrig gebliebene Lebensmittel an Obdachlose verteilt werden
- verschiedenste Beratungsstellen, die einem in Krisenzeiten helfen (Arbeitslos, Obdachlos, Familienprobleme, Drogen, ...)
- Veranstaltungen wie Basare oder sonntägliche Kaffeetrinken, die u.a. älteren Menschen einen sozialen Bezugspunkt bieten, damit sie nicht vereinsamen
- diverse Veranstaltungsorte wie Jugendzentren, Gemeindehäuser
- Gruppen, in denen Hobbies nachgegangen wird (Musik, Basteln, Spielen...)
- Ausflüge und Familien Freizeiten zum günstigen Preis
- Besuchsservice für einsame Leute in Altenheimen
- Spenden Sammlungen für und Organisation von Hilfsprojekten wie _Brot für die Welt_
- ...

... von den ganzen Einrichtungen wie Krankenhäusern, Altenheimen, Kindergärten etc mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das ist doch bei allen Weltreligionen so. Zumindest hat es das Christentum im Gegensatz zum Islam geschafft, dass selbst die Fundamentalisten damit umgehen können, dass es andere Meinungen und Menschen gibt, die ihr geplärre ignorieren.
> (Das Christentum hatte ja auch 500 Jahre mehr Zeit)


 
naja
nein, das gibt genug Bigotte Vollidioten, z.B. wenn es darum geht zu behaupten das Schwul sein Böse wäre und angeblich wider der Natur
oder dass deren Buch da von was anderes als Menschen geschrieben worden wäre und so Dinge wie Evolution und Plattentektonik ja nur Theorien seien (und dabei nicht mal ne Ahnung haben was der Unterschied von These und Theorie ist und die eher These meinen)


----------



## Krushak85 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ein Beitrag der Kirche zur subtilen Missionierung. Müsste ich mir glatt anschauen. Interessiert mich, wie die das darstellen...


----------



## N7ghty (13. Dezember 2013)

Aithir schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht wirklich neu, kennt wirklich keiner die christliche Propaganda, die Rollenspiele zu Satanskulten, Blutkulten und anderes erklären oder vor der böse Magie in solchen Spielen mit einer Androhung der Hölle warnen. Gibt ganze Verlage, die auch in Deutschland christlichen Eiferern die entsprechende Propaganda produzieren, damit die Botschaft "Füchte Jesus und die Hölle, die er über dich bringt, wenn du nicht seine Stiefel lecks, und nicht den Klimawandel!" verbreitet wird.
> 
> Die christliche Religion ist menschenfeindlich, freudlos und verderbend bis ins Mark, daran haben weder Aufklärung, noch Säkularisation etwas geändert.


 Christliche Fundamentalisten sind menschenfeindlich, ja. Aber du musst nun mal trennen zwischen denen, die Religion als Vorsatz für Rassismus und Hass benutzen und denen, die Religion als Halt und Stärke suchen. Die Fundamentalisten sind in der MInderheit und haben ein absolutes Steinzeitdenken. Vor allem solltest du auch nochmal zwischen Katholiken und Protestanten unterschieden. Protestanten glauben nicht mal an die Hölle und dementsprechend wird auch dieses Angst-einflößen-um-mehr-Geld-zu-kriegen nicht praktiziert.

Also bevor du hier solche Botschaften verbreitest, denk bitte nach und nimm nicht etwas, was für rund 600 Jahren passiert ist und generalisier das auf die heutige Zeit.


----------



## Prime85 (13. Dezember 2013)

Es spielen auf jeden Fall schonmal sehr talentierte Schauspieler mit


----------



## masterofcars (13. Dezember 2013)

Toll, Da hol ich mir doch gleich mal einen Runter drauf, vor lauter Freude. Hat jemand vielleicht n paar Heftchen parat?


----------



## Mothman (13. Dezember 2013)

Die sollen mal klar kommen und sich sinnvollen Dingen widmen. Einfach den Menschen ihren Porno schlecht reden zu wollen. Ganz schön dreist.


----------



## legion333 (13. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist falsch.
> 
> Es gibt natürlich dicke Schandflecke in der christlichen Geschichte, aber wenn man sich ansieht, was alles an sozialen Einrichtungen und Veranstaltungen durch die Kirche organisiert wird, kann man keine deiner Anschuldigungen aufrecht erhalten:
> 
> ...


 
Naja, dadurch hat die Kirche dann eben noch eine Daseinsberechtigung. Ob diese ganzen Sachen aber tatsächlich nur aus der "christlichen Nächstenliebe" passieren, oder man das nur gemacht hat um die Stellung der Kirche zu sichern, sei mal dahingestellt. 
Jedenfalls ist das trotzdem nichts wofür man so eine Religion braucht, aber mit dem Versprechen auf ein Leben im Paradies nach dem Tod wirbt es sich wohl besser, um Angestellte für solche sozialen Dienste zu finden


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Dezember 2013)

Hmmm, ein Porno-Dämon obs wohl eine sexy Succubus ist, die es mit ihnen wild treiben will? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UthaSnake (13. Dezember 2013)

xD
Hört sich eher nach der Inhaltsangabe einer South Park Folge an xD

Aber im Ernst.... WTF?!?!?!?
Wenn man wirklich auf die (vorhandenen!) Gefahren von Pornografie eingehen möchte, warum dann bitte mit einem familientauglichem "Horrorfilm"???
>.<
...am besten ist das ganze noch NUR mit EINEM Iphone gedreht... dann wäre es doch viel spannender... *ironie off*


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2013)

Da schaue ich mir doch lieber nen Porno an ... da ist wenigstens die Story besser und die Schauspieler talentierter


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2013)

masterofcars schrieb:


> Toll, Da hol ich mir doch gleich mal einen Runter drauf, vor lauter Freude. Hat jemand vielleicht n paar Heftchen parat?


 Meine sind leider in einer Kirche eingeschlossen


----------



## DerBloP (13. Dezember 2013)

ICh glaub hier dachte sich jemand, Ich schnapp mir für 100 Euro ne Cam, drehe nen Apklatsch von Paranormal activity, und schreibe drunter CHristlicher Horrorfilm und alle gucken sich den FIlm zugedröhnt an, weil es ja so Lustig ist... oh man :/


----------



## Khaos (13. Dezember 2013)

Der größte Horror ist doch eher... also... in welcher Zeit leben die? Wer benutzt denn heute bitte noch "Heftchen"? oO 
Gut, nach der RedTube-Abmahnwelle ist da vielleicht ein kleiner Schrecken in die "Szene" gezogen, aber... Heftchen?


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Dezember 2013)

Khaos schrieb:


> Gut, nach der RedTube-Abmahnwelle ist da vielleicht ein kleiner Schrecken in die "Szene" gezogen, aber... Heftchen?


Stimmt der U+C Redtube Fall gäbe eine deutlich bessere Horrorgeschichte ab. Hoffen wir mal das diese Horrorgeschichte ein Happy End hat und nicht der Justiz-Horror in puncto Streams bald Realität wird.


----------



## DerBloP (13. Dezember 2013)

Khaos schrieb:


> Der größte Horror ist doch eher... also... in welcher Zeit leben die? Wer benutzt denn heute bitte noch "Heftchen"? oO
> Gut, nach der RedTube-Abmahnwelle ist da vielleicht ein kleiner Schrecken in die "Szene" gezogen, aber... Heftchen?



Das ist Natürlich eine Sauerei, die ganze Geschichte. Ist aber auch zu Köstlich, wenn ich mir vorstelle das man vor Gericht steht,  die Anklage Schrift vorgelesen wird, und sie erstmal die "Illegal" angeschauten FIlme Rezitieren...


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, daß die Produzenten nicht mal ansatzweise wissen, was ein Horrorfilm ist. Ich glaube die sollte man in eine Kirche einsperren und mal richtige Horrorfilme zeigen.


----------



## flucks1776 (14. Dezember 2013)

>Tafeln, an denen übrig gebliebene Lebensmittel an Obdachlose verteilt werden<

tja diese arbeit wird von ehrenamtlichen durchgezogen und nicht vom pfarrer 

> verschiedenste Beratungsstellen, die einem in Krisenzeiten helfen (Arbeitslos, Obdachlos, Familienprobleme, Drogen, ...)<
beratungstellen gibts klar auch von der kirche aber ursprünglich aus so ne sizialstaatssache 

> Veranstaltungen wie Basare oder sonntägliche Kaffeetrinken, die u.a.  älteren Menschen einen sozialen Bezugspunkt bieten, damit sie nicht  vereinsamen<

oder anders gesagt altersheime wo der vollgeschissene patient in 10 minuten geputzt angezogen und gefüttert wird??

>diverse Veranstaltungsorte wie Jugendzentren, Gemeindehäuser

 welche bis auf das gemeindehaus auch meist von der stadt bezahlt wird!!

>Gruppen, in denen Hobbies nachgegangen wird (Musik, Basteln, Spielen...)<

was sind das für hobbies megazeitgemäß gerade im problemviertel auch gruppen wo du als moslem nicht angenommen wirst ;

>Ausflüge und Familien Freizeiten zum günstigen Preis<

 welche meist nur für kirchenanhänger sind

>Besuchsservice für einsame Leute in Altenheimen<

 10 minuten zeit für einen patienten sag ich da nur

>Spenden Sammlungen für und Organisation von Hilfsprojekten wie _Brot für die Welt_<

 vereine die spendengelder veruntreuen!!!!!!

 >von den ganzen Einrichtungen wie Krankenhäusern, Altenheimen, Kindergärten etc mal ganz abgesehen.<

==>diese sind staatlich aber egal!!!!!! dafür gibts steuergelder 

wozu ist die kirchensteuer??
30 millionen anbauten


----------



## Worrel (14. Dezember 2013)

waldgoarilla schrieb:


> >Tafeln, ...<
> tja diese arbeit wird von ehrenamtlichen durchgezogen und nicht vom pfarrer


Ändert nichts daran, daß die Tafel in meiner Stadt von der Diakonie (also einer kirchlichen Organisation) veranstaltet wird.



> > verschiedenste Beratungsstellen, die einem in Krisenzeiten helfen (Arbeitslos, Obdachlos, Familienprobleme, Drogen, ...)<
> beratungstellen gibts klar auch von der kirche aber ursprünglich aus so ne sozialstaatssache


Und was meinst du, woher der Sozialstaat seine Richtlinien her hat? zB "seinem Nächsten helfen"? 

Aber davon ab: _"beratungstellen gibts klar auch von der kirche" _- sag ich ja, danke für die Bestätigung.



> > Veranstaltungen wie Basare oder sonntägliche Kaffeetrinken, die u.a.  älteren Menschen einen sozialen Bezugspunkt bieten, damit sie nicht  vereinsamen<
> oder anders gesagt altersheime wo der vollgeschissene patient in 10 minuten geputzt angezogen und gefüttert wird??


Das ist doch jetzt lächerlich. Du schreibst das so, als ob es skandalöse Sub Standards nur und ausschliesslich in kirchlichen Krankenhäusern gibt und in sämtlichen anderen den Bewohnern die Sonne aus dem Arsch scheint und jeder in seinem Luxus Apartment eine persönliche Krankenschwester hätte, die sich 24/7 um ihn kümmern würde.

Außerdem hat das nicht das Geringste mit Basaren, Kaffetrinken und dem Mangel an sozialen Kontakten zu tun.



> >diverse Veranstaltungsorte wie Jugendzentren, Gemeindehäuser
> welche bis auf das gemeindehaus auch meist von der stadt bezahlt wird!!


Tatsache, das Jugendzentrum ist mir dazwischen gerutscht.



> >Gruppen, in denen Hobbies nachgegangen wird (Musik, Basteln, Spielen...)<
> was sind das für hobbies megazeitgemäß gerade im problemviertel auch gruppen wo du als moslem nicht angenommen wirst


Interessant. Musikmachen ist zur Zeit der ewigen "Deutschland sucht den Superstar" und sonstigen ähnlichen Casting shows nicht mehr zeitgemäß?

Und "Basteln" oder "Spielen" heißt ja auch nicht nur Pappweihnachtssterne ausschneiden oder Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht. Je nach Interesse könnte man durchaus Projekte wie "Miniaturbauten aus bekannten Filmen", "Raspberry Pi und verschiedene Verwendungszwecke", "Lan session" oder ein Skateboard Turnier durchführen.



> >Ausflüge und Familien Freizeiten zum günstigen Preis<
> welche meist nur für kirchenanhänger sind


OK, da bin ich überfragt. Es kann durchaus sein, daß diese Freizeiten rein formell nur für Kirchenmitglieder sind. 



> >Besuchsservice für einsame Leute in Altenheimen<
> 10 minuten zeit für einen patienten sag ich da nur


Fail. Es geht um - wie sie hier heißen - "Lila Damen". Das sind Renterinnen, die sich eben nicht nach einem Zeitplan richten, da sie das ehrenamtlich machen und da dauert ein Besuch nicht 10 Minuten, sondern eher eine Stunde (oder wie lange der jeweilige Bewohner es gerne hätte)



> >Spenden Sammlungen für und Organisation von Hilfsprojekten wie _Brot für die Welt_<
> vereine die spendengelder veruntreuen!!!!!!


Wo Mensch Geld in die Hände bekommt, gibt es immer auch welche, die das ausnutzen.
Deswegen veruntreut aber noch lange nicht der *komplette *Verein - und erst recht nicht *sämtliche *Spendengelder!

Zudem tut "Brot für die Welt" ja auch was gegen mögliche Veruntreuungen.



> >von den ganzen Einrichtungen wie Krankenhäusern, Altenheimen, Kindergärten etc mal ganz abgesehen.<
> ==>diese sind staatlich aber egal!!!!!!


 Nicht alle. Wirklich nicht alle. Nein, wirklich nicht alle. Um nur mal ein paar Google Treffer heraus zu picken.


----------

